# Just finished weaning bottle babies



## bubba1358 (May 14, 2013)

Had three bottle babies, and early weaned them at just over 24 days. I got them at 8-10 days.
The have been in pasture 24x7 while I was still giving them milk, so their diets have been gradually lessened.
I started with four 8-oz bottles daily for 8 days. Then I dropped it down to three (cut out a mid-day bottle) for 2 days, then two for two days (only morning/night), then just a night-time bottle for 3 days. Then, nothing.
Sure, there was a good deal of bleating. But a week later, they look VERY healthy. They're getting much bigger, and at a higher rate, on grass only than it looked like they were with the milk.
They also look a lot less stressed now.
My next challenge is finding a water bucket that holds as much as they drink, but also that they can reach. Any suggestions?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 14, 2013)

I usually just use the black, rubber feed tubs ya get at the farm supply stores!


----------



## bubba1358 (May 14, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> I usually just use the black, rubber feed tubs ya get at the farm supply stores!


OK. That's what I was thinking, too. Hypothetically, if chickens are int here too but have a separate waterer, would they get those buckets all mucky?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 14, 2013)

They might, but thats ok. Just give them a rinse when ever you fill them up again. My chickens run all over and get into everything too!


----------

